# FAO: Colin @ Reef Boutique



## Patwa

(mods: I tried to post this in the store review section but it seems I don't have privileges to post there....please move at your discretion)

So I want to start this review by saying Reef Boutique is a great store. It is well laid out, modern, and has some excellent stock of coral and fish. And that 400gal display is just amazing. Not to mention, their overt use of aquacultured coral and their overall eco-minded sourcing of livestock is to be commended.

I first discovered this store by complete accident - I was grabbing some flowers for my girlfriend at the Korean florist two doors down and noticed the store. I was shocked and VERY excited as I did not know it existed before that moment. I ventured in for a quick look and had a good chat with the owner (Colin) and promised myself i'd return one day soon.

That return happened just a few hours ago. However, I wish it hadn't. I probably won't be going back.

I'm not sure what was up with Colin, whether he was bored or just short on good store owner etiquette/manners at that moment, but I left scratching my head at what happened. I've never been so rudely treated at any store. And ive been to many reef stores in the GTA, all within the past 10+ years. I'm no newbie.

I was at the store with my girlfriend and just moving from tank to tank. I pointed out what looked like a goniopora, but Colin chimed in a said it was an alveopora...and he mentioned, "you know your stuff" ...ok, cool.

Then I commented that his stock of acantophyllias was amazing and I had not seen them so puffy in any other setting. He told me they were scolymia (he did not seem to know they are called acantophyllia deshayesiana). I said, no, they are acantophyllias, but people usually call them scolymias. He again corrected me in a direct voice and said they are donut coral and they are called scolymias.

OK...you win, Colin. Never mind.

Colin if you're reading this, see this link:
http://reefbuilders.com/2009/06/04/...-indo-pacific-scolymia-officially-recognized/

So we continue chatting. I can see from his body language he's trying to size me up. My guess is that he's wising up to the fact that im not some random guy who just got in the hobby yesterday.

But he persists with a cocky, arrogant attitude. My girlfriend, who is one of the best judges of character I have ever met (ie. me! haha), told me she felt it, too.

So the conversation carried on for a short while. Then, somehow the conversation got to talking about the colour green. I mentioned I have the nepthea green tree coral and that it has the most intense green ive ever seen, and that it's a brighter green than anything else in his store _at that moment_.

That was when the conversation got weird. He immediately rolled his eyes and interrupted me and said I essentially don't know what im talking about and that he had corals greener than anything i've seen before.

OK, fine, Colin.

I tried to tell him that I was serious that I did have a very neon green coral and he said said *"are you trying to battle me"* with a laugh and smirk.

What? am I trying to "battle" you?

DO you think we're in a highschool locker room trying to see who's bigger? How old are you? ...i'm 36 and i'm willing to bet you're about that same age or just a tad bit older...amirite?

He went into a rant that he's seen so much coral, that he sells to Alex from FragCave (hahaha) and that he has personally imported over *20 MILLION corals*. I kid you not...he actually said 20 million!. He must _really_ think i'm some stupid idiot who just got into the hobby yesterday.

At that point I was speechless. I was just trying to chat and he's trying to *WIN*. It's not a contest, Colin. It never is when _you're a store owner and i'm a customer_. You don't have to posture with me or feel you have to worry about your pride...I don't care.

Well, it's sad. I just set my tank up after many years on a break. I would have loved to buy stuff from your store to fill it, but i'm not going to subject myself to your arrogance...it's too unbearable.

Your loss.

The lesson: *first impressions can happen at any time.*

Zach


----------



## uniboob

I have never been to this store...but in colins defence. You mentioning you have something more intense and brighter green then anything in his store at the moment....

We'll then you are trying to battle him lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa

hahah that sort of talk doesn't mean im battling him! it's just a discussion. we do it all the time. Heck, we just did it a few days ago in Frank's thread!

...i said i had a coral greener than anything in his store at that moment. i did not assert it was the greeenest thing that ever existed, and that Colin has no idea what green is, or that i have imported 20 million corals so I MUST know what green is

he used the term battle and then essentially rolled up his sleeves and started blabbering about how he is this and that and i just stood there and watched him try and flex his reef muscles

too funny.....he was more pompous than polite....he takes the cake, by far


----------



## y4zhuang

I've been to the store. Real nice guy, cares about his customers, whether new or returning. It does seem u were challenging him as I'm sure it wasn't your intention. Running a business is not simple. As we all know if things go wrong, they can go horribly wrong. Shipments may not come in on time.... coral fish disease, etc... I would give him a second chance solely on the quality of his livestock. Especially his fish. I have never seen any so fat and healthy in gta. He feeds multiple times daily and implements a 2 week Qt system. And at great prices. My pbt survived multiple ich outbreaks with no treatment. Nice and fat. Consider it a fluke and give him another chance. I only shop at ARA and reef boutique. Colin really goes out of his way for customer service. And u can chat with him anytime. Just in this hobby and businesses u never know what kind of stress he's dealing with. We all have those days


----------



## TankCla

My experience with Colin was nothing like yours, Patwa. When I went in that store for the first time, I had in mind, based on wrong info, to spend a few hundred $. 
He stopped me and gave me some new and "makes sense" info. After almost 2h of chating I went home with my money and very good info.
Good customer service, nothing to say. Maybe you contributed too, in your story.

Oh, btw, I love when ppl consider the client the boss. I hate to break it to you, but some business owners reserve the right to refuse clients w/o any impact to their business.

In the end, I am sorry you had to go through this, but everything happens for a reason. Everyone learned something yesterday.


----------



## Patwa

y4zhuang said:


> I've been to the store. Real nice guy, cares about his customers, whether new or returning. It does seem u were challenging him as I'm sure it wasn't your intention. Running a business is not simple. As we all know if things go wrong, they can go horribly wrong. Shipments may not come in on time.... coral fish disease, etc... I would give him a second chance solely on the quality of his livestock. Especially his fish. I have never seen any so fat and healthy in gta. He feeds multiple times daily and implements a 2 week Qt system. And at great prices. My pbt survived multiple ich outbreaks with no treatment. Nice and fat. Consider it a fluke and give him another chance. I only shop at ARA and reef boutique. Colin really goes out of his way for customer service. And u can chat with him anytime. Just in this hobby and businesses u never know what kind of stress he's dealing with. We all have those days


What I experienced last night left me feeling like this guy really, really wanted me to know that what I know is not relevant when put up against what HE knows.

And then the long speil he gave on how he imports so much, and that how all his stuff is grade A....it was really something else....wish there was a someone there to witness it LOL

I was most definitely not trying to challenge him. Even when he incorrectly called the acantophyllia a scolymia, i corrected him once and then shut my mouth up when he gave me a stern look and again said it was a scolymia. I really hope he reads that link! haha

lol my gosh.

I did give him props to the amazing stock of chalices he had and the prices he had posted for them....and the fact everything looked healthy....and he did thank me, i must add.



TankCla said:


> My experience with Colin was nothing like yours, Patwa. When I went in that store for the first time, I had in mind, based on wrong info, to spend a few hundred $.
> He stopped me and gave me some new and "makes sense" info. After almost 2h of chating I went home with my money and very good info.
> Good customer service, nothing to say. Maybe you contributed too, in your story.
> 
> Oh, btw, I love when ppl consider the client the boss. I hate to break it to you, but some business owners reserve the right to refuse clients w/o any impact to their business.
> 
> In the end, I am sorry you had to go through this, but everything happens for a reason. Everyone learned something yesterday.


if that's his way of "refusing" to serve me, it sure as hell was effective! 

I also don't think clients should be the "boss" that's an old, out-dated ideology that isn't relevant these days. BUT! they do require some level of *respect* and patience.

Colin may be amenable to other people in his store (and that's quite evident from the posts thus far), but he sure missed the mark big time with me.


----------



## sig

Nice store with good inventory, but in my opinion owner does not care will you buy or not. Looks like walk in customer is not main point of the business. Sometimes it reminds me RR

It does not really bother me. At least he is not trying to sell you 12" fish for your 10G tank.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Patwa

for what it's worth:

this is the FIRST time in all my years of reefing i've ever had a bad experience at a reef store. That speaks volumes, doesn't it?

....and most definitely the FIRST time i've ever been compelled to write about it on a *public* site....that's just how painful and mind-blowing my interaction was with Colin last night.


----------



## Patwa

sig said:


> Nice store with good inventory, but in my opinion owner does not care will you buy or not. Looks like walk in customer is not main point of the business.
> Sometimes it reminds me RR


he certainly has a nonchalant attitude with regard to walk-ins (or me, i guess lol).

From the two times i've ever been in his store, he did mention at length that he has many clients he builds tanks for. That he doesn't need to advertise as people (his clients) come to him....blah blah blah

whatever works, i guess

honestly, with the sort of attitude he has, he's more suited to wholesale....a retail store-front is not his forte


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Patwa said:


> (mods: I tried to post this in the store review section but it seems I don't have privileges to post there....please move at your discretion)
> 
> So I want to start this review by saying Reef Boutique is a great store. It is well laid out, modern, and has some excellent stock of coral and fish. And that 400gal display is just amazing. Not to mention, their overt use of aquacultured coral and their overall eco-minded sourcing of livestock is to be commended.
> 
> I first discovered this store by complete accident - I was grabbing some flowers for my girlfriend at the Korean florist two doors down and noticed the store. I was shocked and VERY excited as I did not know it existed before that moment. I ventured in for a quick look and had a good chat with the owner (Colin) and promised myself i'd return one day soon.
> 
> That return happened just a few hours ago. However, I wish it hadn't. I probably won't be going back.
> 
> I'm not sure what was up with Colin, whether he was bored or just short on good store owner etiquette/manners at that moment, but I left scratching my head at what happened. I've never been so rudely treated at any store. And ive been to many reef stores in the GTA, all within the past 10+ years. I'm no newbie.
> 
> I was at the store with my girlfriend and just moving from tank to tank. I pointed out what looked like a goniopora, but Colin chimed in a said it was an alveopora...and he mentioned, "you know your stuff" ...ok, cool.
> 
> Then I commented that his stock of acantophyllias was amazing and I had not seen them so puffy in any other setting. He told me they were scolymia (he did not seem to know they are called acantophyllia deshayesiana). I said, no, they are acantophyllias, but people usually call them scolymias. He again corrected me in a direct voice and said they are donut coral and they are called scolymias.
> 
> OK...you win, Colin. Never mind.
> 
> Colin if you're reading this, see this link:
> http://reefbuilders.com/2009/06/04/...-indo-pacific-scolymia-officially-recognized/
> 
> So we continue chatting. I can see from his body language he's trying to size me up. My guess is that he's wising up to the fact that im not some random guy who just got in the hobby yesterday.
> 
> But he persists with a cocky, arrogant attitude. My girlfriend, who is one of the best judges of character I have ever met (ie. me! haha), told me she felt it, too.
> 
> So the conversation carried on for a short while. Then, somehow the conversation got to talking about the colour green. I mentioned I have the nepthea green tree coral and that it has the most intense green ive ever seen, and that it's a brighter green than anything else in his store _at that moment_.
> 
> That was when the conversation got weird. He immediately rolled his eyes and interrupted me and said I essentially don't know what im talking about and that he had corals greener than anything i've seen before.
> 
> OK, fine, Colin.
> 
> I tried to tell him that I was serious that I did have a very neon green coral and he said said *"are you trying to battle me"* with a laugh and smirk.
> 
> What? am I trying to "battle" you?
> 
> DO you think we're in a highschool locker room trying to see who's bigger? How old are you? ...i'm 36 and i'm willing to bet you're about that same age or just a tad bit older...amirite?
> 
> He went into a rant that he's seen so much coral, that he sells to Alex from FragCave (hahaha) and that he has personally imported over *20 MILLION corals*. I kid you not...he actually said 20 million!. He must _really_ think i'm some stupid idiot who just got into the hobby yesterday.
> 
> At that point I was speechless. I was just trying to chat and he's trying to *WIN*. It's not a contest, Colin. It never is when _you're a store owner and i'm a customer_. You don't have to posture with me or feel you have to worry about your pride...I don't care.
> 
> Well, it's sad. I just set my tank up after many years on a break. I would have loved to buy stuff from your store to fill it, but i'm not going to subject myself to your arrogance...it's too unbearable.
> 
> Your loss.
> 
> The lesson: *first impressions can happen at any time.*
> 
> Zach


My experience with Collin has been very similar... Actually dead on.

I personally do not like the I know more then you attitude and the I know everything even more.

I don't shop there.


----------



## y4zhuang

I'm fairly new, but have been to alot of the LFS, as you may have guessed, I'm very obsessed... and yes I might have had a different pov cause I'm a noob and I take any advice from anyone I could get. I agree that he doesn't see the average normal walk-ins as high priority and he has great pride in his work. he has a great selection, plus he's located 10 min from Yonge And Finch where I live, and it was him or Big Als on Steeles. Odd that he has such mixed first impressions on people. I bet everyone loves Flav at ARA


----------



## Patwa

who _doesn't_ love good ol' Flavio!?! 

the trick to running a successful reef shop involves doing *a lot* of things right...but it's the one thing you don't do (and consistently at that) that will ruin you in the end.

the reef shop environment in the GTA is spread so thin (bad for the business owner but unbelievably good for the simple hobbyist!!). There's no room for ego, self-importance and just plain arrogance -you're not gonna get far running your shop that way.

And it sure as hell doesn't matter if your bread and butter clients are corporate or walk-ins....you will be judged the same way.

I spent a lot of time thinking about whether I should author this negative-laced review...but in the end, I thought it better for all of us.

I really hope this thread finds its way to Colin one day.


----------



## deeznutz

That's just too bad. I'm never in the area so odds are I'll never get to form my own opinions. But every one has their days. I too have never had a bad experience in a reef shop. Well except for Oakville reef gallery where Tom tried to pond off a fake Miracles tank as my customer order. LOL loser!

Patwa, there are so many places to shop now a days it doesn't even matter. People saying he has the best fish. Well all the fish come from the same suppliers. So I just don't get that saying. So he quarantine them for 2 weeks? So what, most places will hold a fish for you anyways. That is if you can resist taking it home. You have to be able to pick a good fish and even that isn't fool proof. 

As for corals, I find the best shopping is trading amongst fellow hobbiest. But that has sadly gone away over the past few years. Everyone who sells frags are asking top dollar. What ever happen to the passion of reef keeping?


----------



## y4zhuang

Buddy. I understand I've been only to maybe like 60% of the stores. The fish don't even compare to others. It's a two week Qt with hyposalinity. He feeds multiple times a day with something I tried.... 20 bucks for a small bag.... It's not even picking the good fish. They're all the fattest specimen. I wish you'd really check out his livestock before generalizing. There are a lot of good stores out there that's how they survive. All the stores I've been to have such a large turnover. His tanks are like 5 ft monsters instead of the small partitions... but yah end rant. I really wish you could come and check it out if it isn't a far drive. Sometimes it's worth getting healthy fish... I agree... fish and corals from hobbies tanks are the best


----------



## Bayinaung

y4zhuang said:


> Buddy. I understand I've been only to maybe like 60% of the stores. The fish don't even compare to others. It's a two week Qt with hyposalinity. He feeds multiple times a day with something I tried.... 20 bucks for a small bag.... It's not even picking the good fish. They're all the fattest specimen. I wish you'd really check out his livestock before generalizing. There are a lot of good stores out there that's how they survive. All the stores I've been to have such a large turnover. His tanks are like 5 ft monsters instead of the small partitions... but yah end rant. I really wish you could come and check it out if it isn't a far drive. Sometimes it's worth getting healthy fish... I agree... fish and corals from hobbies tanks are the best


You're talking about flavio right? what's the name of his store?


----------



## Bayinaung

My experience with Colin is mixed. Upon meeting he is charming, keeps talking, I guess he has a standard long pitch(s). He mentioned his main business was putting together custom marine displays for clients. So I said his proximity to forest hill helps and he concurred. 

In that aspect, the hobbyist who buys an occasional coral or fish, we aren't his main target market. It still doesn't justify less than forthright dealings with people. I took lots of pictures of his place and livestock but hasn't posted any for this reason. 

Yes Patwa you are right. Retail is a vastly different business, vs the custom reef tank builder business.


----------



## deeznutz

y4zhuang said:


> Buddy. I understand I've been only to maybe like 60% of the stores. The fish don't even compare to others. It's a two week Qt with hyposalinity. He feeds multiple times a day with something I tried.... 20 bucks for a small bag.... It's not even picking the good fish. They're all the fattest specimen. I wish you'd really check out his livestock before generalizing. There are a lot of good stores out there that's how they survive. All the stores I've been to have such a large turnover. His tanks are like 5 ft monsters instead of the small partitions... but yah end rant. I really wish you could come and check it out if it isn't a far drive. Sometimes it's worth getting healthy fish... I agree... fish and corals from hobbies tanks are the best


Well I guess you have to be right, I won't feel comfortable buying fish from any other of the great, amazing respected fish stores around the GTA because obviously their stock can not compare LMFAO!

Will that said, if you're happy with the product and service, then by all means give him business. But the way Patwa comes off with his experience is enough for me not to bother. If I happen to be in the area I might pop in. 
If you are unaware, Patwa is a well respected reef keeper in the gta and/or local forums. I've personally have not met him, but I'm sure he's not a douche bag.

Everyone is entitled to their personal opinions and if this never happened, we would not be discussing it. This is what forums are about.

-dan


----------



## notclear

I have also never met Patwa but I remember few years back I saw a video of his tank with him standing beside it and explaining the setup. Very impressive.


----------



## y4zhuang

I agree. All in all... I wouldn't be sticking my neck out if I didn't think it's worth it. Hey I'm sure Op is a nice guy I'm not refuting that. It's just seems like most of you haven't been to the store. I'm not defending on him and how he runs the business. Obviously custom tanks are high margin... weekly water changes. $$ maintenance$$..why bother with random walk-ins. I'm just saying his livestock is among the healthiest And it'll be a shame not to go just due to a mishap with one forum member. There's mixed feelings about Colin. If u don't live too far u should check him out. But I agree 100% on what has been said about his personality. Personally I don't mind it and I'm in for the coral and fish. 

I'll just add onto my experience with Colin. He seems to have a lot of pride and does not like being challenged. He thinks since he's been running a business
for 20 yrs he knows everything. Anyways he just seemed anxious to help. Not pushing for a Sale. Understanding I work late on the weekdays and if I want to come after closing just tell him. Thought that was cool of him. He took my number down after 1 visit. I just had a great experience, which is why I'm shocked at what I'm reading.


----------



## 12273

I finally went there a month ago and had to see this store. Heard a lot of good things. 

I would rate the cleanliness at 8/10 and fish were 7/10. Not much stock there. Maybe bad timing. He did acknowledge my presence and asked if I needed help. I stated I was just looking and be left me alone. He stood behind the counter quite and watching TV. I SLOWLY walked Around and paid close attention to live stock and coral. 

I'm not expert here but seemed to have good coral selection and quality. Wasn't what I'm used to (fragcave) but close enough I suppose. Maybe my standards of what a reef store should look like are too high as far as cleanliness and stock. 

I would go back and I would buy from him if he had what I needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## y4zhuang

Wait fragcave is at -----? That's like 3 min away :Oooo


----------



## 12273

Lol. Yeah he's not far. Amazing stuff. People HAVE to see it to appreciate it. And he's and amazing guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## deeznutz

You'll love the cave!


----------



## notclear

Wait and see when his sps frag tank is up. Best cave it is.


----------



## Letigrama

Hey Guys. I have been quite a few times with at RB and I am actually starting a business with Colin, I'll be selling my nems there... I was just there yesterday. Colin sometimes can get a little deep, he's definetely passionate about the hobbie, and he;s obsessed with culturing everything in house. His seahorses are all tank raised.... he worries about eco-system and wants to create a store where livestock doesnt have to come from the ocean. Everyone has his days. Even when I came first as a customer, he always wanted to help, answer questions,etc, though I never challenge him as I dont know most of the names of the corals specially SPS.... anyhow. Sorry about that experience, his stock is just magnificent!. 
Can someone give me the exact address of the fragcave, and do you have to contact Flavio to come by or is it open to the public?
Never been, thanks


----------



## notclear

Alex owns fragcave. His web site is fragcave.com. By appointment as the cave is at his basement.


----------



## sig

y4zhuang said:


> Wait fragcave is at XXXXXX? That's like 3 min away :Oooo


why should you post the address?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## y4zhuang

oops, sorry i thought it was public since I found it on fragcave.com, until i drove up to the address tonight did I realize it to be the man's house instead of a retail location. Great stock and he's minutes away. Would recommend!


----------



## marblerye

As with everyone else in this hobby I'm not surprised by the ego-maniacs that run amuck. I've met a few reefers over the years and one thing I'll always remain is humble and let people wag their chin because they claim they have been reefing for longer than I've been alive and they've seen it all done it all. I've met people who literally laughed in my face by the things I've mentioned I've experimented with and have been successful with in this hobby, but I'm not gonna brag about my educational background and how that ties in with marine biology because that gives me no authority over anyone else.

In the end they'll feel they are right and I'll feel I'm right and the more mature person of the two would agree to disagree while the other person feels stubbornly right. I could go dig into books and journals from prominent scientists that back my claim but in the end who cares? I'll save that hour trying to be a "man" to prove my worth and let people be people and I'll go do my thing and get something to eat instead. 

Life's too short to mind people being the way they are because we all have friends or colleagues that are utter a**holes for lack of a better word, but that's who they are and we just all accept it. What bugs me though is the seniority people demand because they are veterans in this hobby.. a hobby that's forever changing and evolving so I'm wondering why people won't get off their high horse and admit we're all on the same playing field. The ego associated with seniority tramples on other peoples pride like they're river dancing especially when new hobbyist ask simple questions that we all know the answer to but some people choose to degrade them and "school" them to feel some sort or satisfaction in life which I've never agreed with but that's the beauty of online forums and a username we can all hide behind; anonymity. 

It gives me a chuckle afterwards but in the end that's someone else's thing and if they're satisfied being that way then who cares? I'll do my thing and let them do theirs. 


Anyway philosophical rant over.   btw I like coffee. Lol

I've been to reef boutique many times and Colin has always been pleasant. I can acknowledge he knows a lot about this hobby and at the same time I can feel I know a lot as well. In the end who really cares who's stick is bigger? Age and how long we've been in the hobby shouldn't matter but that's my opinion. He has a nice store that as soon as I walk in, I'm not hit with a nasty smell and crazy humidity that makes me wanna throw up which is a huge plus (unlike a few stores I've been to).  It's neat and tidy, the livestock is fresh and he seems to have a lot of pride in what he's doing so why would I s**t on the mans work? 

I've known Colin for a few years going back to when he used to work for a different company so I could easily see how his claim about the number of things he has imported could be valid. 

One of the first conversations I've had with him at his store was about the nitrogen cycle and the proper balance of the natural ecosystem we learn in university so right off the bat I knew this dude knew his stuff. He adds to my knowledge of the hobby, he's never up in my face about buying something when I'm there, he doesn't blatantly lie about fish compatibility just to make a sale, he doesn't watch me like a hawk incase I'm a potential thief trying to steal just because I like to browse, and he says hi to me when I walk thru the door so already he's at a huge advantage over a lot of stores in the gta, IMO and IME. I would definitely go back and he already knows that because I told him I'll be back for a few things after I get back to canada. I trust his livestock over anyone else's and I'll gladly pay 5-10$ more compared to the cheapest places in the gta because I know his stuff is better and disease free and comes from a reputable source. 

But hey that's just my thoughts and opinions and you can hate me for them. The sun will still rise tomorrow and the tides haven't stopped.


----------



## tom g

*reef boutique*

I will agree with above msg.....I have had good exp and bad exp a few of the stores I like most of u hate the ones I do not like u guys go ga ga over.
I have purchased 3/4 of my livestock from colin. He has treated me with respect every time 
I have gone there ...hes passionate about what he does his store is clean .he wo t sell u a sick fish without disclosing that its not too healthy.colin also has a diff approach then 90 % of the stores out there.so u will get a few conflicting stuff and opinions..
I would deff rank his store one of my top stores.
I can understand the OP dislike with colin and what ever happened ..there are always two sides to every story.this is between the OP and colin and thats it.he had a bad exp and hes being vocal.I have not seen that in colin so all I can do is say to go give the store a shot and make your own decision ...I can tell u my fish are doing amazing and my most recent purchase of 3 seahorses are doing amazing.
Just my opinion


----------



## Patwa

Firstly, thanks for all your comments. I don't want this to be a one-sided affair. I welcome everyone's input. Of course, I ultimately hope Colin will read every last word in this thread, but I reckon, based on what I've experienced from him and heard from others (some not on this board), he probably won't.



y4zhuang said:


> I agree. All in all... I wouldn't be sticking my neck out if I didn't think it's worth it. Hey I'm sure Op is a nice guy I'm not refuting that. It's just seems like most of you haven't been to the store. I'm not defending on him and how he runs the business. Obviously custom tanks are high margin... weekly water changes. $$ maintenance$$..why bother with random walk-ins. I'm just saying his livestock is among the healthiest And it'll be a shame not to go just due to a mishap with one forum member. There's mixed feelings about Colin. If u don't live too far u should check him out. But I agree 100% on what has been said about his personality. Personally I don't mind it and I'm in for the coral and fish.
> I'll just add onto my experience with Colin. He seems to have a lot of pride and does not like being challenged. He thinks since he's been running a business for 20 yrs he knows everything. Anyways he just seemed anxious to help. Not pushing for a Sale. Understanding I work late on the weekdays and if I want to come after closing just tell him. Thought that was cool of him. He took my number down after 1 visit. I just had a great experience, which is why I'm shocked at what I'm reading.


I'm definitely not attacking his store or the products and services he sells. His store ranks very high on the 'list' of well-rounded reef shops. It was just his asinine approach to the conversation we were having that night that prompted this thread. That whatever I said was irrelevant and unfounded, and what *HE KNEW* was superior.

At no moment did I let it be known to him who I was or how long I've been in the hobby, or anything superfluous like that. I don't want special treatment and I sure as hell don't want to come off as a prick! I don't spend my time and money will-nilly. He may have the best of fish and coral, but, if at the end of the day that money lines his pockets, I'm out - you will never see me again.



deeznutz said:


> If you are unaware, Patwa is a well respected reef keeper in the gta and/or local forums. I've personally have not met him, but I'm sure he's not a douche bag.


Dude, that's like the best vote of confidence I've ever gotten!!! I owe you a beer! 



deeznutz said:


> Everyone is entitled to their personal opinions and if this never happened, we would not be discussing it. This is what forums are about.


Hear, hear!



Letigrama said:


> Colin sometimes can get a little deep, he's definetely passionate about the hobbie&#8230;.


I don't doubt that  What he is trying to achieve is great news for the industry. More power to him! But I really do hope that power/respect doesn't go to his head in the same way his previous years of "experience" at another fish shop and importation of "*20 million*" corals has...my gosh, we'll all be in trouble.

There's a fine line between being passionate and just being obnoxious, and he was much more of the latter on that night, in my experience. Rather, the perfect balance should involve being humble. More so, being appreciative AND being ready to acknowledge opinions, especially those of others (ie. customers, walk-ins or corporate).


----------



## someguy

I also had a semi-bad experience, I won't go into detail since others have already but he gets really defensive for no reason.

He has nice stock and knows a lot but probably has an "elitest" attitude.

Everyone has bad days, tired, personal problems etc. Some people just don't click either. If somethings on sale or cheaper I'll go back otherwise theres plenty other fish in the sea


----------



## guelphjay

I really debated putting my 2 cents in this thread, as bad word of mouth can be devastating to a small business. I’ve never found him “elitist” like a few others, but that being said here’s my mixed experience with Colin. Disclaimer, even despite of my experiences with him, I actually still think he’s a nice guy but doesn’t have a very polished customer facing approach. 

The Good

He really knows his stuff and is very passionate about the hobby. His store is really nice and he has great livestock & corals. I’ve had some really long and interesting conversations with him about the hobby, diving etc. 

The Odd 

I’ve only had one really odd conversation with him. He referred me to a "friend" for a custom stand build. The guy would never email me back or return my calls. When he would pick up, he’d tell me he’d call me back on so and so date between this and this time….and never call. I obviously got frustrated and brought it up with Colin a couple weeks later at his store. Over the course of the conversation he wanted me to say “I’m pissed off with him”. I told him I was frustrated and wasn’t going to continue with him but I was trying to be respectful because I have no idea what his relationship is to this guy. If he’s his friend, cousin, brother etc. The guys obviously too busy, so it’s not a huge deal. He then tells me that he has zero ties to this guy and used him to build out his store (which looks amazing) but he had to constantly chase him to complete the jobs. I just walked away with my wife going, was it just me or was it really strange that he literally had me word for word repeat “I’m pissed off with him”. AND why would you refer me to this guy if you didn’t have a great experience with him? Anyways, different flavours for different people. 

The Bad

I ordered a tank from him (which was the reason for the custom stand). I offered to put down a deposit the day I ordered it, so he would have some security and he would know I was a serious buyer. He declined my deposit, which I thought was really nice that he trusted me enough not to take my money. I’d only been to his store maybe 5-6 times. Everything from there was awful. I placed the order late July, the tank didn’t arrive until OCTOBER. I was told 4-6 weeks. He said he was having trouble with the supplier blah blah blah. Excuses got weaker as time passed. I was pretty close to giving up on it. BAM. Phone call from Colin that the tank has arrived! My wife and I were super excited and coordinated a pickup with him 2 days later after work. The next day I get an email from him saying that he has set my tank up in his store on display! But as if to make this a great deal, it now comes with the sand in it! WTF! 

I sent him an email for further explanation and why did he unbox and set up my tank. I drove 40 minutes from my office the next day to see this thing. It was set up on display at the front (no water or sand in it). I just said I’m not sure why he would do that and I’m not buying the tank. I have no proof that it’s new (there’s no boxes), what about scratches. If I take it home and notice a scratch who’s to say that I did it or if it was already there etc. I was in total shock. 

He sent me a nice email that night apologizing and asking for my honest feedback about my experience and his store since he had just opened. I sent him back a really nice email considering. I just outlined my concerns and gave him a few simple suggestions that could have greatly improved my satisfaction with everything. He never emailed me back. Since then I’ve also emailed him about pricing when he’s got new stuff in and he has never returned those emails either. 

Overall 

I would still spend my money at his store. Like many others have said, his store is really nice, he knows his stuff and has great livestock & corals. I haven’t taken anything personally and will not keep a grudge. Really the only thing that this did was force me to explore some of the other LFS that I hadn’t visited before. There is some really fierce competition with other top notch competitors and I have been back to their stores multiple times since.


----------



## J_T

At the end of the day... 

were still going to go  No different than walking into a big als, and seeing people that swear they will never go to one... We will go! Doesn't mean were going to spend money. but if the right (insert item/livestock here) is there, we will buy it... we always do 

I have read this thread, and I have experienced most of the above mentioned. But I left other stores shaking my head for worse things... tangs in too small a tank, sub par equipment recommendations etc.


----------



## rickcasa

+1

These types of personal accounts always leaves me.. shrugging.  But kudos if you're trying to warn/protect those of us from getting ambushed into a 'battle' of coral Jeopardy  but like JT said, us crazy locos will still go. I like having many lfs around. Hey, I've walked away from RB with a steal of a deal (must have caught him in an awesome mood). But then again I was also sold a 'flakes-eating' CBB that faded away like (ahem) many other CBBs before him. Damn fish!!

So lfs reviews like Guelphjay's matter, but I hope people do personally check it out for themselves. Which reminds me, after many rave reviews about Canada Corals, I must be the only one here who have not been there yet. 

Road trip to RB then CC.


----------



## sig

+1

all stores have "aspects".... you can not ignore them all. just adjust 



J_T said:


> At the end of the day...
> 
> were still going to go  No different than walking into a big als, and seeing people that swear they will never go to one... We will go! Doesn't mean were going to spend money. but if the right (insert item/livestock here) is there, we will buy it... we always do
> 
> .


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## guelphjay

rickcasa said:


> +1
> 
> So lfs reviews like Guelphjay's matter, but I hope people do personally check it out for themselves. Which reminds me, after many rave reviews about Canada Corals, I must be the only one here who have not been there yet.


Couldn't agree more. Go check it out for yourself. His place is impressive. It's not like he's trying to pawn of bad products/live stock. In fact just the opposite. We had a conversation about how he only wants to stock middle to high end dry goods. Also reference his monthly newsletter. He is only willing to sell the new shark to someone if they bring him proof that their tank is large enough to house it.

I hope my review didn't come across as sour grapes and was in no way meant to dissuade people from visiting his store. If something caught my eye, I wouldn't hesitate to shop there again.


----------



## Patwa

someguy said:


> I also had a semi-bad experience, I won't go into detail since others have already but he gets really defensive for no reason.
> 
> He has nice stock and knows a lot but probably has an "elitest" attitude.


yep...he got defensive, alright. At the slightest hint that I knew what I was talking about (or I may have something greener than him!), his whole demeanor changed for the worse.



guelphjay said:


> I would still spend my money at his store. Like many others have said, his store is really nice, he knows his stuff and has great livestock & corals. I haven't taken anything personally and will not keep a grudge. Really the only thing that this did was force me to explore some of the other LFS that I hadn't visited before. There is some really fierce competition with other top notch competitors and I have been back to their stores multiple times since.


indeed!! thanks for your input 

like i mentioned before, I never once criticized his store or what he decided to carry inside of it by way of livestock or goods. But I do note his store is much better than others out there in the GTA, and well worth the visit (and esp. if you haven't had the pleasure of meeting the one and only Colin, mind you)

it was just his arrogance and dismissive tone that means he will never (ever!!) see a dollar of my money. I work hard for my money, and I sure as heck will not give it up to a smug individual like that.



J_T said:


> At the end of the day... were still going to go  No different than walking into a big als, and seeing people that swear they will never go to one... We will go! Doesn't mean were going to spend money. but if the right (insert item/livestock here) is there, we will buy it... we always do
> 
> I have read this thread, and I have experienced most of the above mentioned. But I left other stores shaking my head for worse things... tangs in too small a tank, sub par equipment recommendations etc.


it's one thing to go in to a store and observe their less-than-careful husbandry practices or stocking protocols and tell yourself you're never coming back, but it's something completely different to stand there with the owner and watch him argue with you (whether or not you're right or wrong is irrelevant, btw) on issues like I mentioned in my original post.

Colin thinks his BA experience all but guarantees him success in this wee sub-sect of the aquarium trade we call the reef hobby. However he is not cognizant of the fact, that, during his "watch" at BA, he left a long trail of pissed off customers and staff.

Here's hoping he smartens up coz i don't want to see him repeat that embarrassment at his new shop (really)



rickcasa said:


> +1
> 
> These types of personal accounts always leaves me.. shrugging.  But kudos if you're trying to warn/protect those of us from getting ambushed into a 'battle' of coral Jeopardy


haha ...Colin won't last long if indeed I had a 'Coral Jepoardy' nerd-off with him (crap, there I go sounding like ....Colin?? *slaps head* )

z


----------



## 12273

Can't we all just get along? We are all individuals and hobbyist in the same forum. I could see if you walked into a liberal party office and was heavily conservative. And spouted off. 

We all have a common ground and general Interest in the hobby. Let bygones be bygones and let's move forward. Lock this thread and or move to appropriate review section. 


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## tom g

*agreed*

++++++1

AGreed point taken...move on and stop rehashing it.


----------



## y4zhuang

Yah I agree. Let's just relax. We have different views. It's your own money and if you don't want to support someone like Colin that's ok. I however will support him regardless of his personality or attitude, I will support the way he quarantines and feeds his livestock and encourage other stores to take on this practice even though that's sometimes unreasonable. He takes a risk of decreased margins if he leaves them in for 2 weeks plus feeds twice daily, seperate hypo treatment tanks.I bought a yellow tang from a chappy store. All my fish have ich. I have only myself to blame but if Colin is starting the new standard in selling high quality livestock. I'm going to buy and support him whatever way I have. Plus this whole discussion is based on what u said vs what he said. And since he is not on this forum, we don't know the full story. Many of us understand where ur coming from and appreciate the honest review and opinion. I just think we should leave it like that. Anyone who's going keep in mind how Colin is like. 

But alls good.


----------



## Patwa

y4zhuang said:


> But alls good.


LOL @ the liberal/conservative comment....what a peculiar analogy ...but i'll take it.

I got my review and point across with five pages of responses highlighting a great cross-section of opinions. I'm pretty good with that.

sure, close it up (or better yet, ignore it, or just don't respond if you can't stomach it)


----------



## 12273

Lol. I couldn't think of who would be in the complete opposite end of the spectrum. This isn't politics and this Is a hobby we are all passionate about. So I was saying we should just put aside the egos or rulers to measure an appendage and let's get back to fish keeping! . 

Have a nice day folks  


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------

